# ? of the day bassers



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Whenever I'm jig fishing, the largemouths will usually come up to the top, thrash a bit and throw the bait...is there anyway to keep this from happening...slack in the line/tighten it up...anything...lost quite a few and haven't really found a fullproof way to keep em on...I'm guessing it's all about the hookset though


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

It could be the hook-set. If you are setting the hook really hard, it could be making a big hole in the mouth, and allowing the fish to throw the jig. But, any number of factors could be contributing to the problem. I always try to keep a tight line on the fish (when fishing jigs or any lure), and let the rod action/drag /line stretch compensate for the tension. You might want to take a good look at the jigs youre using. I like jigs with BIG wide gap hooks, and I keep them sharp. I also trim my weed guards (not shorten, but thin).


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I think it may be the jig .  Some jigs have hooks that are actualy to sharp and produce a large hole when you set the hook . Always keep the line tight , never let it get slack in it .


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

When it looks like the fish is about to come up, drop your rod tip down, sometimes even into the water but you have to make sure to keep your line tight, and this will keep some fish from jumping or their jumps will be subdued. It takes some practice to do though and keep the line tight at the same time, but it seems to work for me.


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Normally that's what I do...get the rod tip down and keep the line tight....I'll check into the jigs I'm using...thanx fellas!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Keep your line tight when they start up. I'll also add this, set the hook like you are trying to jerk the bottom out of the lake. Sounds like you may nit be setting the hook hard enough. I'd also check the Pd. test of line you are using or the type. Some types of line have a lot of stretch in them. I use 17 lb. test Tri lene big game and it has little stretch. Check all the idea out, I'm sure you'll improve your landing percentages.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Try a smaller diameter hook on the jig. Also I like to open the gap up on the hook a little more.


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

I actually have increased landing jig caught bass by shortening the weedguard on my flipping jigs. I don't thin them out too much but shortening them stiffens them up a bit, thus preventing throwing the jig during the fight. Worked for me, maybe it will for you too.


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

Take a pair of cutters and trim back that weedguard as JBJ suggested. Also, when you jig fish, you gotta be a line watcher. As soon as you see a tick in the line or movement, set the hook hard.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

.try Using A Stinger Hook....it Works For Me......


----------

